# Week 1 in 2016



## chapjim (Sep 13, 2015)

Trying to post a listing for a week that starts January 2, 2016.  Problem is, the pulldown shows Week 1 starting 8-10 January.  My listing now shows a start date December 2016.

I sent an email about it.

Jim Chapman


----------



## chapjim (Sep 13, 2015)

So, I selected Week 1 and the date in the listing is now correct.

The dates in the pull-down are still wrong.


----------



## TUGBrian (Sep 13, 2015)

we show week one starting on jan 1/2/3 2016?

http://tug2.com/MarketplaceCalendar.aspx?year=2016


----------



## chapjim (Sep 14, 2015)

Good!  Somebody fixed it.

It used to show Week 1 (January 8-10) and a Week 53 (January 1-3).


----------



## chapjim (Nov 7, 2015)

*"Check-in Week" Pull-down Is Wrong (Again)*

Trying to post listings starting in January 2016.

The pull-down for Check-In Week shows Week 53 (Jan 1-3), Week 1 (Jan 8-10), Week 2 (Jan 15-17), Week 3 (Jan 22-24), etc.

I'm listing a week that starts January 16 but the listing only shows the proper check-in date when I select Week 3.  It IS Week 3 but the pull-down shows it as Week 2.

Listings #144137 and #149419 are examples.

Also having trouble with Listing #156694.  It is a listing that starts on January 2, 2016 but the check-in date doesn't show in the listing.  I went to Edit, changed the year to 2016 and the proper dates appeared in Check-in Week.  But, when I Submit the listing, it reverts to 2015 and no date.

New listing #156786 won't post with 2016 as the year.


----------



## TUGBrian (Nov 7, 2015)

are you posting brand new ads, or modifying existing ads?

I have logged in as you, and selected to post a fixed 2016 week, and my drop down selection shows:

week 1: Jan 1 - Jan 3
Week 2: Jan 8 - Jan 10
Week 3: Jan 15 - Jan 17


also in your account viewing ad 144137, I show its pending...but is for week 2  Jan 8 - Jan 10 and that you selected saturday jan 9 as the check in date?

for ad 149419 I show you have selected week 3, Jan 16 check in date which is correct?

I do see an issue with the final ad mentioned, ill take a look at it for you and see what we can figure out here.


----------



## TUGBrian (Nov 7, 2015)

looks like the issue was only with week 1 2016 ads, and we have corrected this.

let me know if your ads show up incorrectly for you now.


----------



## chapjim (Nov 7, 2015)

TUGBrian said:


> looks like the issue was only with week 1 2016 ads, and we have corrected this.
> 
> let me know if your ads show up incorrectly for you now.



Okay, thanks.  I'll take a look.


----------

